# Beer Lovers



## o hey tyler (Apr 5, 2015)

So from a quite lengthy hiatus, I have become much in love with local beer culture around me. 

I would be interested in having a thread continue on with beer reviews of local breweries from your neck of the woods (not just mine). 

Being here in Maine makes it quite accessible to get world class beer right in my backyard. But, I want to see what the rest of the US has to offer through the eyes of a beer enthusiast like myself. 

Recently I got a 5D Mark III, I happen to really enjoy that as well.  




 



 

These are just some quick shots I took of some Foundation Brewing Company Burnside Brown Ale. 

The beer has high drinkability, notes of coffee and malt very smooth and round. Clean, crisp finish.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 5, 2015)

The beers I drink would never be in a can but always in a bottle if not served on draft


----------



## tyler34 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gary that's likely because you are not up to speed with the fact that craft beer can be found in a can more and more prominently.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 5, 2015)

tyler34 said:


> Gary that's likely because you are not up to speed with the fact that craft beer can be found in a can more and more prominently.


Lol cool tapatalk created me a new profile.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2015)

o hey tyler said:


> tyler34 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary that's likely because you are not up to speed with the fact that craft beer can be found in a can more and more prominently.
> ...



That means you can get one banned, then keep on truckin'!!


----------



## curly (Apr 5, 2015)

To address the can issue: WHY PUT A CAN IN YOUR HAND - Wiseacre Brewing

I will try to contribute to this thread with some great beer reviews and photos. Where I live (Memphis, TN), we have had several craft breweries start in the past several years:

Wiseacre Brewing, Wiseacre Brewing (my favorite)
Memphis Made Brewing Co, Memphis Made Brewing Homepage - Memphis Made
High Cotton Brewing Co, High Cotton Brewing Co. Memphis TN Craft Beer
Ghost River Brewing Co, Welcome to Ghost River Brewing


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cans aren't worthy to contain Arrogant Bastard Ale either.


----------



## runnah (Apr 5, 2015)

Loving Sierra nevada torpedo.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm a HUGE fan of Samuel Smith's Organic Chocolate Stout.  Really good stuff.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Apr 5, 2015)

We have a larget amount of local craft beers here in the Austin area. I love sampling any of them I can get my hands on. I still find myself buying the cheap stuff from time to time too. Particularly Lone Star Beer. Sometimes it just hits the spot.


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2015)

We've got Captain Lawrence (Captain Lawrence Brewing Company) that's been doing really well. It's definitely gotten more common in the area - don't know how far afield it's gone. There's also Peekskill Brewery (Peekskill Brewery) that's starting to gain a little bit of ground. Nice pub, too.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 5, 2015)

One of my favorites is Hangar 24. It is in Redlands, California, surrounded by orange groves ... consequently some of their brews contain oranges ... and they are absolutely delish. 





One of, if not the best beer that has caressed my taste buds.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 6, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> View attachment 98238
> 
> Cans aren't worthy to contain Arrogant Bastard Ale either.


Stone Brewing brewmaster on cans session beers and collaborations BeerPulse


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 6, 2015)

Not able to comment on local breweries as they would all be in Japanese and I couldn't navigate my way through one if I tried. However, they do this thing here where they take beer and freeze it and add it to beer so that you end up with this ice cold beer with a frozen slushy head. Extremely good on a hot day.

Back home, my all-time favorite beer is Black Butte Porter by Deschutes Brewery. So good once it hits your lips.


----------



## runnah (Apr 6, 2015)

Hop Nosh IPA by Uinta is pretty good as well. Been on a really big IPA kick.

I did have some Old Rasputin Imperial Stout by North Coast Brewing which was good but almost too strong @ 9% ABV

Local for me is Oak Pond Brewing and their Nut brown Ale is very good. Oak Pond Brewing Co.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 6, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Not able to comment on local breweries as they would all be in Japanese and I couldn't navigate my way through one if I tried. However, they do this thing here where they take beer and freeze it and add it to beer so that you end up with this ice cold beer with a frozen slushy head. Extremely good on a hot day.
> 
> Back home, my all-time favorite beer is Black Butte Porter by Deschutes Brewery. So good once it hits your lips.


You from the Pdx area?


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2015)

There are a bunch in this area - Yards, Phila. Brewing Co., Sly Fox, Victory, Troeg's (Harrisburg - not around the corner), Flying Fish (NJ), Prism, Iron Hill, Dock Street, etc.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 6, 2015)

50+ breweries around the area I live and a good friend owns one of them and his head brewer came over from Canada to brew for him


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Not able to comment on local breweries as they would all be in Japanese and I couldn't navigate my way through one if I tried. However, they do this thing here where they take beer and freeze it and add it to beer so that you end up with this ice cold beer with a frozen slushy head. Extremely good on a hot day.
> 
> Back home, my all-time favorite beer is Black Butte Porter by Deschutes Brewery. So good once it hits your lips.


I remember drinking frozen Saki slushies on those hot and muggy August days ... good stuff.


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 6, 2015)

o hey tyler said:


> You from the Pdx area?


 
Well, from the NW. Grew up in Boise Idaho but spent a few years in Portland. Brother and his family live in Seattle and all of my extended family still live in Sherwood/Newberg area and Vancouver.

It's God's country. Until you've watched the mist rise off the Sandy River while catching Koho, you don't know peace. Proposed to my wife on the Multnomah Falls bridge. Married down town on the top floor of the Hilton overlooking Big Pink and the city (Lady Hood wasn't out that day). Been a lot of places but nothing compares to the NW.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Apr 6, 2015)

There's a brewery in Chandler, AZ called San Tan Brewing. Their Oktoberfest is the best I've had outside of Germany and they make a really nice pale ale called Devil's Ale, which IMO tastes just fine poured out of a can.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 6, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > You from the Pdx area?
> ...


Cool! I went to Multnomah falls as well on my trip. I'll have to post the photos I took in pdx and Seattle in a separate thread.


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 6, 2015)

o hey tyler said:


> Cool! I went to Multnomah falls as well on my trip. I'll have to post the photos I took in pdx and Seattle in a separate thread.


 
Love to see them!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 6, 2015)

Berkshire Brewing | Coffehouse Porter by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Likely one of my favorite brews.  I first had it on tap about 6 months ago and instantly fell in love.  It smelled of espresso, tasted of dark coffee, and went down smoothly.  I'm not much of a beer reviewer (I don't know all the fancy jargon and such), but I can tell you that if you like dark/complex/coffee flavored brews, this one is well worth a buy. ESPECIALLY on tap.  It smells heavenly on tap.  

Jake


----------



## gsgary (Apr 7, 2015)

Keep an eye out for Thornbridge beers very close to me and I'm sure they are expoting to the US fantastic beer


----------



## photoslater (Apr 17, 2015)

little German bier anyone? The top 5 German craft beer start-ups - Mixology


----------



## selfiemaster (Apr 17, 2015)

i always drunk when i drink one beer


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh my. Had this last night. Oskar Blues - Ten Fidy. I can only imagine it's called Ten Fidy because it's 10.5% of pure awesomeness. However, the FOUR PACK of TWELVE oz CANS was FIFTEEN DOLLARS!

But dang.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be sampling about 10 different beers at my local again tonight


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2015)

Buzz and I have been drinking at the Adirondack Brewery this weekend. Lovely beer.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2015)

limr said:


> Buzz and I have been drinking at the Adirondack Brewery this weekend. Lovely beer.


Cooolll.......I've had the Dirty Blonde and Bear naked ales before.  Friend of mine brought some back from visiting family in that area.  Really good stuff.  Would love to try them all in their natural environment.  Looks like a nice, fun place.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Buzz and I have been drinking at the Adirondack Brewery this weekend. Lovely beer.
> ...



It's a nice place. Staff know their stuff, and food's pretty good - nothing Michigan rated or anything, but definitely above your average pub fare. We had some beer that doesn't seem to be listed on the website. Last night we both had a brown ale and today I had a Belgian-style white while buzz went the opposite route and had a stout. 

We're still kicking ourselves for forgetting to bring our empty growlers to fill up! But we've also been known to get up early and shoot up here for lunch and a nice walk by the lake, and then drive home for dinner, so we can make a beer run another time 

If you ever travel east, it's worth a stop in Lake George.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2015)

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I will definitely have to do that if we ever get back east that far.   One of the other guys brought back some Yuenling when he was in DC.  Wasn't particularly impressed with the Yuenling.  Really liked the Dirty Blonde Ale.  From the looks of things the Lake George area seems to be pretty scenic as well.  Besides it's far enough from The Big Apple for my tastes.  New York City is a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I will definitely have to do that if we ever get back east that far.   One of the other guys brought back some Yuenling when he was in DC.  Wasn't particularly impressed with the Yuenling.  Really liked the Dirty Blonde Ale.  From the looks of things the Lake George area seems to be pretty scenic as well.  Besides it's far enough from The Big Apple for my tastes.  New York City is a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.



Yuengling...meh. The only time I drank it was when my friend and I got stuck while driving through a bad snow storm in Pennsylvania. Finally pulled off on an exit on the highway to try to ride out the storm. The sole building in sight was the "901 Pub." Pints of Yuengling for 75 cents (yes, this was probably 20 years ago or so). We drank many pints, played Nancy Sinatra on the jukebox, got acquainted with a young man who called himself Lone Wolf, and learned a new card game that had no name so we dubbed it, "Goddamn Bastard."

Can't really top that, so drinking it ever again would only be a let down. Granted, it wouldn't be that much of a let down since the level wasn't so high to begin with, but still


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 19, 2015)

My personal favorite.  Thirty cents a quart. Taste like a pond.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 19, 2015)

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I will definitely have to do that if we ever get back east that far.   One of the other guys brought back some Yuenling when he was in DC.  Wasn't particularly impressed with the Yuenling.  Really liked the Dirty Blonde Ale.  From the looks of things the Lake George area seems to be pretty scenic as well.  Besides it's far enough from The Big Apple for my tastes.  New York City is a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.
> ...


Yeah I can't say I really see the allure of Yuengling in general. It was a fairly middle of the road beer.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2015)

o hey tyler said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


I was so unimpressed with the Yuengling that given the choice I would choose Coors over Yuengling.  At the opposite end of the spectrum the worst I think I ever tasted was Mickeys.  I've never tasted the sweat from a pair of gym socks but I'm guessing that Mickeys has captured the essence.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 19, 2015)

I generally love craft beers.  A young neigbour of mine got into brewing his own and he has experimented with various recipes and methods.  He stuff is so good, that my daughter and her husband (a good friend of theirs), decided to offer his beer as the "house" beer at their wedding about a month ago.  The beer was heavenly - smooth, flavourful with hints of honey and caramel, with a nice head and a nice colour (unfiltered, so somewhat cloudy). 

On a more commercial level, there are lots of local micro-breweries around and the grocery stores are now stocking many of the local microbrews in specialty sections that are catering to the micro-breweries.  So the opportunity to try something new is always there and the variety of flavours is quite astounding.  The alcohol content ranges from low (3%) to about 11% at the high end, with many being in the 6-8% range.  Stouts, porters, lagers, ales...  all plentiful.  And when added to the growing trend of artisinal bakeries, cheese-makers and charcuteries, the quality of food and drink available is quite encouraging.  Also the growth of bike paths to allow us to work off what we so happily eat and drink.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I generally love craft beers.  A young neigbour of mine got into brewing his own and he has experimented with various recipes and methods.  He stuff is so good, that my daughter her husband (a good friend of theirs), decided to offer his beer as the "house" beer at their wedding about a month ago.  The beer was heavenly - smooth, flavourful with hints of honey and caramel, with a nice head and a nice colour (unfiltered, so somewhat cloudy).
> 
> On a more commercial level, there are lots of local micro-breweries around and the grocery stores are now stocking many of the local microbrews in specialty sections that are catering to the micro-breweries.  So the opportunity to try something new is always there and the variety of flavours is quite astounding.  The alcohol content ranges from low (3%) to about 11% at the high end, with many being in the 6-8% range.  Stouts, porters, lagers, ales...  all plentiful.  And when added to the growing trend of artisinal bakeries, cheese-makers and charcuteries, the quality of food and drink available is quite encouraging.  Also the growth of bike paths to allow us to work off what we so happily eat and drink.


Yeah, I'm guessing that biking in Canada would allow you to work off those delicious calories, but why the bike paths???


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> View attachment 99223 My personal favorite.  Thirty cents a quart. Taste like a pond.


You might want to give one of these a try....





Or one of my favorites....





For the Porter lovers....


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 26, 2015)

Went to the Bissell Brothers Brewery the day before last. They have a pretty excellent selection of beers.

Great, intense IPA. A beautiful pour when seen in a glass. Should have got a photo of that. Wanted to drink it too much though.

The Substance Bissell Brothers Brewing Co. Portland ME BeerAdvocate


----------

